# bidding a shopping plaza..Help



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Guys
I am in mass and need help coming up with a bid for a shopping plaza that is 218,000 sqf. pretty much wide open, all most no shoveling. most of the walkways & loading docks can be done with my small JD loader. there is plenty of places to put the snow. He wants a per push price, any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks jim


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Can you give us any less info?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

one pickup truck with an 8' blade and a good driver can do approximately 1.5 acres per hour.

That's about 60,000 square feet per hour.

that's 3.5 to 4 hours for one truck.

Multiply times your hourly rate.

Need more info for more info.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think a honda snowblower on tracks should work fine and file snow into 20ft piles  but like JD said a little more info or a pic would be helpful? its hard to plow those if there are cars there as well......are they all gone at night


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the quick response 
this property abuts one of my own pieces of property,so i wont have to travel. I have 2 of my own trucks & one small JD 3720 loader,my good friend has the sanding equipment & is going to figure out his cost for that, the building has 650ft of strait store front sidewalk & 2 loading docks that i can do most with my loader. I have plenty of equipment a phone call away. this guy wants a by the inch price with a 2 inch min. I am not trying to low ball this bid, i need to get paid for the good service i will provide. just i have never bid a large plaza like this.. thanks jim


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;595605 said:


> Can you give us any less info?


Dang, you're starting to sound like SF! tymusic


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

bmw
most all cars will be gone at nite...thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;595622 said:


> one pickup truck with an 8' blade and a good driver can do approximately 1.5 acres per hour.
> 
> That's about 60,000 square feet per hour.
> 
> ...


1.5 acres/hour for an 8 ft blade, that really depends on where the snow is supppose to go. I have 12 ft pushers that only do 1.5 acres/hour because they have to push the snow for a mile. If I was bidding something with an 8ft blade I wouldn't even think about it doing more then 1 acre/hour. JMO


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;595812 said:


> 1.5 acres/hour for an 8 ft blade, that really depends on where the snow is supppose to go. I have 12 ft pushers that only do 1.5 acres/hour because they have to push the snow for a mile. If I was bidding something with an 8ft blade I wouldn't even think about it doing more then 1 acre/hour. JMO


I base all my quotes on 1 acre per hour per truck. Then push them with 12-20' push boxes and plow 2-4 acres per hour
purplebou


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;595858 said:


> I base all my quotes on 1 acre per hour per truck. Then push them with 12-20' push boxes and plow 2-4 acres per hour
> purplebou


I like your thinking.


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Guys 
how much should i charge by the hour per truck?
then the loader by the hour price?
then how much per hour over 10"?
5.5 acre =6hrs of plowing 
another 1 1/2 hrs on the loader..2"-4"$850/ 4"-6"$1300/ 6"-8"$1850/ 8"-10" $2590
does this sound right? help


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

jpragana3;596447 said:


> Guys
> how much should i charge by the hour per truck?
> then the loader by the hour price?
> then how much per hour over 10"?
> ...


I don't get your question. If you are plowing per hour who cares how much snow is down. If there is 10 inches( don't know why you would wait that long) why would you charge more per hour, its going to take you longer so you make more money.
As for how much to charge per hour for a truck, thats really for you to decide. What are your costs, then add how much you want to make. Lets say you arrive at $65/hr. Then go and find out what the going rate is in your area. Lets say the rate is $90/hr. Now you decide what you can charge. Do you low ball and charge $65.00, or match the price of $90.00, or are you sure of yourself, and charge $100.00. Now reverse that scenario, you arrived at $90/hr and the going rate in your area is $65.00. Do you even bother.
You have to know your own numbers.


----------

